# ANT Wörter aus eingelesener Datei in Variable schreiben



## PHabc (3. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit ANT:

Ich lade erfolgreich eine Textbasierte in ANT mittels loadfile. Ich kann diesen geladenen String auch problemlos ausgeben. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich aus dieser Textdatei ganz bestimmte Stellen (Links) extrahieren möchte und diese in eine Variable schreiben.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Ich suche schon seit Stunden verzweifelt, wie ich das mit REGEX bewerkstelligen könnte.

Danke im Voraus


----------

